# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Seajet 2 [Mirage]

## scoufgian

το seajet2 παλευει με τα κυματα
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1220

----------


## speedrunner

Αυτή την στιγμή κάνει βόλτες έξω απο τον Πειραιά, δοκιμαστικό, θα πάει για Ραφήνα δεν ξέρω. :Cool:

----------


## Apostolos

Για τι νομίζω ότι το πήρε το μάτι μου στα Λεμονάδικα σήμερα?

----------


## Leo

Καλά το είδες, δοκιμαστικό έκανε χθές στον Σαρωνικό. Δεν πήγε στην Ραφήνα ακόμη.

----------


## speedrunner

Και άλλο ένα δοκιμαστικό σήμερα με την ταχύτητα του να φτάνει τα 38,9 Knots  :Surprised: (πηγή AIS)

----------


## Leo

Καλά ταξίδια και στο SeaJet 2 της Ραφήνας που απο σήμερα είναι παρόν στις επάλξεις της Ραφήνας για το γνωστό Τήνος Μύκονος Πάρος.

----------


## scoufgian

5 εντυπωσιακες ,διαφορετικες, ποζες ,απο την αναχωρηση του seajet2 ,μπορουμε να δουμε εδω

----------


## Nautikos II

Μιλαμαι για χοντρα μπαντιλικια ε;; ωραιος

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες Γιάννη, εύγε.  :Very Happy: 

Και φυσικά *πολύ ωραίο* και το πλοίο. (Και επειδή πολλοί μπορεί να αναρωτηθούν μήπως και ...σάλεψε ο Venezia  :Razz: , να διευκρινίσω ότι εννοώ την Σούπερφεράκλα !!!) :lol:

----------


## Rocinante

Στο κυνηγι της Πηνελοπης...

aIMG_0042.jpg

----------


## karystos

Μάλλον κάτι δεν πάει καλά στο SEAJET 2 που μετά τον Κάβο Ντόρο έπεσε στα 15 μίλια και δεν έχει φτάσει ακόμη στην Τήνο. Τώρα ανέβασε κάπως στα 22.

----------


## karystos

Παραμένει στην Τήνο. Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να του βγάλανε απαγορευτικό;

----------


## karystos

Τελικά τι γίνεται με το SEAJET 2; Το AIS το δείχνει το πρωί να έχει πάει μέχρι τους Πεταλιούς και να γυρίζει πίσω και τώρα είναι στον Πάτροκλο για Πειραιά.

----------


## capten4

ΕΧΕΙ ΥΠΟΣΤΕΙ ΒΛΑΒΗ ΚΑΙ  ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΠΗΓΕ ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑ....ΙΣΩΣ ΒΓΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ

----------


## polykas

Bρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο του Σπανόπουλου.



s.jpg

----------


## karystos

Ξαναβγήκε αλλά αγκομαχάει λιγάκι. 22,5 κόμβοι με το ζόρι 23.

----------


## Leo

Έμαθα, χωρίς να είναι επιβεβαιωμένο, ότι πάει με τρείς μηχανές. Η αλλή διστυχώς δεν είναι επισκευάσιμη σύντομα και ως εκ τούτου νομίζω πάει έτσι όλη η σαιζόν. Μακάρι να βγώ ψεύτης. Οι ταχύτητες που λές φίλε karystos μάλλον το επιβεβαιώνουν.

----------


## marioskef

Θα χρεώνει δηλαδη τιμές συμβατικού? :Wink:

----------


## Leo

χμμμμ!! αυτά δεν γίνονται... εδώ τχύπλοο χρεώνει  το jetferry στις Σποράδες με σκάρτα 20 ... τι να πείς... στην Ελλάδα ζούμε παιδιά. Εκ των πραγμάτων παιζει το όνομα όχι η ουσία Sea*Jet*, *Jet*ferry... Αυτό το JET πληρώνεις  :Razz:

----------


## El Greco

STIN ANAxorisi apo ta naypigia pige me 29,kati

sto dromologio den pai pano apo 25, mipos ta 29 ta epiase epidi eitane adio???

mallon ayto einai.

----------


## vazelo

Tin kuriaki taksidevo apo Irakleio gia Nakso k paizei na xei kana 7ari... paizi na vgei kana apagoreftiko??

sorry gia ta greeklish to pc edo den grafei allios

----------


## karystos

Μάλλον τα εξέφτυσε τελείως το πλοίο. Για να μην κάνει δρομολόγιο 8 Αυγούστου πάει να πεί καπουτ.

----------


## El Greco

milisa me eteria mou eipane oti eygale apagoreytiko gia ayto den anaxorise.

to apogeymatino prepi na ektelesti kanonika,  isos......

----------


## El Greco

tous ksana pira tilefono to apogeyma giati akirosane kai to apogeymatino,

mallon diorthonoune tin mixani pou xalase.  avrio tha ksana mpi en litourgia. to apogereytiko eitane mpourda pou mou eipe mia ipalilos.

----------


## karystos

Τα απαγορευτικά βγαίνουν μετά από συνεκτίμηση πολλών παραγόντων. Ένας από αυτούς είναι καμιά φορά και ο καιρός.

----------


## vazelo

Re paidia kserete an to avriano 8a ginei kanonika???

----------


## El Greco

to eyxome gia sena an eisai epivatis, simera pantos egine kanonika, kai ayti tin ora pigeni me 29 knots.

----------


## mastrovasilis

αντικαταστάτης του sea jet 2 χθές το βράδυ ήταν το high speed 2 το οποίο απέπλευσε από το λιμάνι της τήνου 23.30 το βράδυ.

----------


## Leo

Ο φίλος mastrovasilis, θέλει να πεί προφανώς, ότι οι επιβάτες του  seajet 2 ταξίδεψαν με το προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο του highpeed 2.

----------


## kalypso

Aναχώρηση από Ραφήνα στις 1/9/2008

seajet.2.jpg

Seajet2.jpg

Seajet 2.jpg

SEAJET ,2.jpg

----------


## STRATHGOS

RAFINA!
Εικόνα1658.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Προσάραξη του sea jet 2 στο λιμάνι της Τήνου.*

*Copyright Lakis.*

14.jpg

----------


## El Greco

Ayto pote egine?

----------


## leonidas

Αφιξη του Seajet2 στη Ραφηνα ( 25/10/08 ) (2)

5.


6.


7.


8.


Τελος...
Ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασα και μακαρι να σας αρεσουν !

----------


## vinman

Πολύ όμορφες!!

----------


## eliasaslan

Πανέμορφες Leonida

----------


## leonidas

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σας λογια φιλοι μου !!!
 :Very Happy:  :Wink:  :Smile: :lol:

----------


## sylver23

μπραβο λεονιδα.αλλος ενας ανταποκριτης στην ραφηνα.πολυκα και ροι μαλλον εχετε καιρο να μας κανετε ανταποκριση και εχουμε αρχισει ολοι και κατηφοριζουμε προς τα εκει :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

Πάρα πολύ ωραίες Λεωνίδα! Τα έκανες πάλι τα μαγικά σου! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Leonida μπράβο... εξαιρετική δουλειά... Συγχαρητήρια :Very Happy:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Σημερα το ειδα.
Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες σου  :Cool:

----------


## leonidas

Ευχαριστω και παλι για τα καλα σας λογια ...
Ειστε υπεροχοι ολοι ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## captain 83

Το μόνο ταχύπλοο που συνεχίζει δρομολόγια και τον Νοέμβριο.

----------


## captain 83

Καλό χειμώνα και γι αυτό. Κατηφορίζει από την Ραφήνα με κατεύθυνση προς Πειραιά.

----------


## captain 83

Τελικά κατευθύνεται στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας. Πως κι έτσι;

----------


## scoufgian

αυτο το καιρο βρισκεται στο λιμανι του Πειραια για ξεχειμωνιασμα.Αλλα εμεις ,ας το απολαυσουμε σε μια καλοκαιρινη αναχωρηση του, απο το λιμανι της Ραφηνας.Για καλυτερη ποιοτητα του βιντεο ,μπορειτε να πατηστε εδω ,επιλεγοντας watch in high quality

----------


## moutsokwstas

seajet 2.jpg
στον πειραια οπου ειναι δεμενο

----------


## vinman

Έτσι διαφήμιζε το 1998 η Strintzis lines το Mirage...!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29862

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Έτσι διαφήμιζε το 1998 η Strintzis lines το Mirage...!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29862


*Σπάνιο υλικό φίλε Μάνο σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!
Ας δούμε το συμπαθητικό καταμαράν στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά με την τωρινή του φορεσιά!

8-2-09
*P2080207.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

Παιδιά αν δείτε στην ενότητα της Ραφήνας το πλοίο βάφτηκε άσπρο. Το καλοκαίρι θα κάνει δρομολόγια μαζί με το SUPER JET; Πάντως για το Πάσχα θα είναι στη Ραφήνα σίγουρα.

----------


## scoufgian

Το Seajet 2 ανοιχτα του Καβο Ντορο

----------


## dimitris

Μετα τον δεξαμενισμο του βγηκε λευκο κι εδω σε χθεσινη φωτογραφια να ετοιμαζεται για νεα "φορεσια" αυτη την στιγμη αφηνει το λιμανι του Πειραια για το λιμανι της Ραφηνας.
seajet 2.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μμμμ ωραία χρώματα του πάνε πολύ κατά την γνώμη μου!!Αυτή την ώρα βρίσκεται κοντά στο Σούνιο και κινείται με 36,4 κόμβους!*

----------


## Leo

Θεωρώ ότι ήταν και παραμένει ένα από τα πλέον πετυχημένα ταχύπλοα των κυκλάδων. Ακούραστος εργάτης της Ραφήνας μαζί με τα συμβατικά της.

----------


## dimitris

Θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου Λεο και κανουν παρα πολυ καλη δουλεια στον ενδοκυκλαδικο τουρισμο και συνδεση με την Κρητη μαζι με το αδερφο του σημερινο Superjet εγω ετυχε να ταξιδεψω περυσι και με τα δυο απο Μυκονο για Ναξο και απο Ναξο μεσω Φολεγανδρου για Σαντορινη αδειασαν και γεμισαν σε ολα τα λιμανια!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Λεο και Δημήτρη συμφωνώ και εγώ μαζί σας!Δύο φορές που έχω ταξιδέψει με το Seajet 2 το καλοκαίρι του 2006 και του 2007 από Τήνο για Ραφήνα ήταν γεμάτο στην κυριολεξία δεν μπορούσες να βρεις άδεια θέση!Το 2007 μάλιστα είχε φτάσει στην Τήνο με μισή ώρα καθυστέρυση και φτάσαμε στην Ραφήνα την ώρα που έλεγε το δρομολόγιο!!
Για να το δούμε σε μία φωτογραφία με τα παλιά του χρώματα.Η φώτο αφιερώνεται στους καλούς μου φίλους Leo και Dimitri!
*

----------


## sylver23

Aς το δουμε και με τα νεα του χρωματα σημερα στην Ραφηνα.
Το σχεδιο κατι σαν ξιφιας μου κανει ,συμφωνειτε?


P4020476.jpg

----------


## polykas

_O πύραυλος με νέο look στην Τήνο..._

_Copyright Lakis_


P3280312.JPG

P3280313.JPG

P3280314.JPG

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πανέμορφο , ίσως κατά τη γνώμη μου και πιο όμορφο από πριν. Εκτός από κάποια σημεία.... Στο εσωτερικό έκαναν καμιά αλλαγή;*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ας το δουμε στη φωτο αυτη στην υδρα την πρωτη του χρονια το 1998 ως MIRAGE με πλοιαρχο το Γιαννη Πασχαλη.Η χρονια αυτη ηταν πολυ δυσκολη γιατι ειχε να αντιμετωπισει μονο του την απο πολλα χρονια καταξιωμενη CERES ετσι το νεο αποκτημα των 11 εκ$ πηρε την ανηφορα για τη ραφηνα οπου εινα μεχρι σημερα
film (76).jpg

----------


## capten4

ΕΜΕΝΑ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ, ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΛΥΑΡΕΣΕΙ....ΣΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΙΣΩΣ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΩΡΑΙΟ, ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΣΚΑΦΟΣ ΤΑ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΑΚΙΑ ΤΟΥ...ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΒΑΨΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ, ΑΛΛΙΩΣ Ο ΞΙΦΙΑΣ ΚΑΛΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Ας το δουμε στη φωτο αυτη στην υδρα την πρωτη του χρονια το 1998 ως MIRAGE με πλοιαρχο το Γιαννη Πασχαλη.Η χρονια αυτη ηταν πολυ δυσκολη γιατι ειχε να αντιμετωπισει μονο του την απο πολλα χρονια καταξιωμενη CERES ετσι το νεο αποκτημα των 11 εκ$ πηρε την ανηφορα για τη ραφηνα οπου εινα μεχρι σημερα


Τι λές τώρα το πιστεύεις ότι δεν το θυμάμαι ώς MIRAGE ....

----------


## Leo

> ΕΜΕΝΑ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ, ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΛΥΑΡΕΣΕΙ....ΣΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΙΣΩΣ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΩΡΑΙΟ, ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΣΚΑΦΟΣ ΤΑ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΑΚΙΑ ΤΟΥ...ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΒΑΨΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ, ΑΛΛΙΩΣ Ο ΞΙΦΙΑΣ ΚΑΛΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ


 
Capten4, η αλήθεια είναι ότι στο άσπρο φαίνονται περισσότερο οι λακουβίτσες και τα "παϊαδια" του... και φυσικά τόσα χρόνια με άλλο look
είναι δύσκολο να το συνιθήσουμε. Όμως πιστεύω ότι είναι θέμα χρόνου.

----------


## giorgos_249

* Το πλοίο στη Ραφήνα τη Δευτέρα του Πάσχα.
*

----------


## sylver23

Να και κατι που δεν ειχα δει ποτε μου..χειριστηρια ''βαρδιολας'' σε καταμαραν

P5021749.jpg

----------


## captain 83

Kάτι αντίστοιχο υπάρχει και στα FLYING CAT 5 και 6.

----------


## sylver23

Αν θυμαμαι καλα ο λεο μου τα χε ψαλλει διοτι μια φωτο εν πλω δεν το ειχα βγαλει την προηγουμενη φορα που ημουν ραφηνα.Για να μην εχει παραπονο του αφιερωνω τις 2 παρακατω φωτο του ''ξιφια'' της ραφηνας.

Καθως ερχεται..

Μπαινοντας στο λιμανι

----------


## Leo

¶ργησες όμως sylver23  :Razz:  και σου αναταποδίδω μια απο την *Τήνο*.

----------


## sylver23

σου ειχα πει οτι     -''(θ)α παω''-
ειπαμε εχω και το ικαριωτικο μεσα μου και βλεπω χαλαρα τα παντα...!
ευχαριστω και για την φωτο :Razz:

----------


## Nick_Pet

Πρωινή αναχώρηση από Ραφήνα, το Σάββατο 02.05.2009.
Εικόνα(267) 2.jpg

Εικόνα(268) 2.jpg

Εικόνα(269) 2.jpg

----------


## minoan7

¶νοιξη 2004 στην Ραφήνα παρέα με την Αφροδίτη

----------


## BEN BRUCE

new look SEA JET 2 IMG_2696.JPG

----------


## japan

Είσαι φοβερός φιλαράκο τρομερός, σε παρακολουθώ τόσο καιρό δεν παιζεσαί:-D

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SEAJET 2 στην μυκονο το 2007


trip 3-8-07 (32).JPG

----------


## sylver23

Ας δούμε και τον ξιφία της Ραφήνας φωτογραφημένο απο ένα άλλο σημείο,την παραλία Μαρίκες.
(12/06/2009)

¶φιξη στην Ραφήνα

P6123084.jpg

Και άμεση αναχώρηση

P6123097.jpg

----------


## sg3

τα πλοια οπως τα εβαψαν ετσι ειναι τελεια και 'αγρια'!!

----------


## Vortigern

Ση τζετ μπαινοντας στη Ραφηνα


Τα ποιο ωραια χρωματα εχει αυτο

----------


## dokimakos21

Το Seajet 2 μολις εχει ξεφυγει απο το στομα του Highspeed 2..! :Very Happy:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

ΤΕΛΕΙΑ φωτο

----------


## NGV Liamone

> Το Seajet 2 μολις εχει ξεφυγει απο το στομα του Highspeed 2..!


Απίστευτη φωτό! Συγχαρητήρια για την σκηνοθεσία :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Το ταχύπλοο φωτογραφημένο απο τα Ιστέρνια Τήνου την Κυριακή που μας πέρασε!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50936

----------


## dokimakos21

> Το ταχύπλοο φωτογραφημένο απο τα Ιστέρνια Τήνου την Κυριακή που μας πέρασε!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50936


 
Μπραβο ρε Μανωλη....!!! :Razz:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

πραγματι καταπληκτικη φωτο..

----------


## xidianakis

μηπως υπαρχει υλικο, με τα χρωματα της bluestar??

----------


## polykas

*Τήνος 15-8-2009.*


6.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> *Τήνος 15-8-2009.*
> 
> 
> 6.jpg


 Ωπ τι εχουμε εδω? 
Συλεκτικη φωτογραφια.
Μπραβο Γιωργο

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> *Τήνος 15-8-2009.*
> 
> 
> 6.jpg


 *Μία υπέροχη* *φωτογραφία από μία μεγάλη ημέρα Γιορτής και με πρωτότυπη οπτική γωνία..
Συγχαρητήρια Γιώργο!!*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Seajet 2*... Τηνος 15-8-2009.

DSCN2689.jpg

----------


## capten4

ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΠΟΨΙΝΟ, ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΜΕΝΟ ΛΟΓΩ ΚΑΙΡΟΥ, ΑΠΟΠΛΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΜΥΚΟΝΟ-ΤΗΝΟ ΣΤΙΣ 2115....

sj 1.JPG

sj2.JPG

sj.JPG

sj 4.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Διαμαντια Capten4.

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ



----------


## Rocinante

Δεν μασαει ο ξιφιας  :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστουμε ανταποκριτα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Seajet 2*...στην Ραφηνα 25 -7-2009, _σε ηρεμα νερα..._ 

DSCN1752.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στον φιλο ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟ_

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

ευχαριστω να εισαι καλα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> μηπως υπαρχει υλικο, με τα χρωματα της bluestar??


_Για τον φιλο xidianakis_
*Seajet 2*... 

ploio002.jpg
_ Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

----------


## xidianakis

> _Για τον φιλο xidianakis_
> *Seajet 2*... 
> 
> ploio002.jpg
> _ Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_


σ' ευχαριστω πολυ, t.s.s apollon.. ανταποδιδω αμεσως στο θεμα "θαλασσινες εικονες και τοπια..".

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Seajet 2*...Τηνος 5-7-2009.

DSCN1629.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Για τους χειμερινους ανταποκριτες της Τηνου.
Παιδια να ειστε καλα και σας ευχαριστουμε.

P7290746.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Για όλους τους φίλους της Τήνου:

----------


## Leo

Βλέπω έχετε ορεξούλες σήμερα ε?  Μπράβο σας.... δεν έβγαλε  η ..... τέτοιο να σας "σκίσω"  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Naias II

> Για όλους τους φίλους της Τήνου:


Εντυπωσιακή φωτογραφία
Ο ξιφίας εν δράσει.... :Very Happy:

----------


## .voyager

Καταπλέοντας στο παλιό λιμάνι Μυκόνου. Αυτό τα πήγε καλά, όσον αφορά τις βλάβες... Ο δικός του ξιφίας ήταν που τραυμάτισε άτυχη κολυμβήτρια; Μάλλον όχι!

IMG_5870.JPG

----------


## jimmy_techsound

DSCN1101.jpg
DSCN1102.jpg
DSCN1103.jpg

----------


## jimmy_techsound

η συνεχεια αυριο.................

----------


## thanos75

Πρωινή αναχώρηση του πλοίου με φόντο τα βουνά της Εύβοιας (η φωτογραφία από το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α)

----------


## jimmy_techsound

DSCN1104.jpg
DSCN1106.jpg

----------


## jimmy_techsound

DSCN1108.jpg
DSCN1109.jpg
DSCN1111.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Seajet 2*...Τηνος 4-8-2009.

DSCN2049.jpg

----------


## vinman

Είσοδος στο λιμάνι της Τήνου,Σάββατο 19 Σεπτέμβρη!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57573

----------


## jimmy_techsound

DSCN1112.jpg
DSCN1113.jpg
DSCN1114.jpg

----------


## vinman

Αναχώρηση απο Τήνο,Σάββατο 19-09!
Για τους φίλους Rocinante,TSS APOLLON και Polykas!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57857

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Αναχώρηση απο Τήνο,Σάββατο 19-09!
> Για τους φίλους Rocinante,TSS APOLLON και Polykas!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57857


Ευχαριστω φιλε vinman και ανταποδιδω.
*Seajet 2*...στην Τηνο 12-8-2009. 

DSCN2420.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*¶φιξη του Seajet 2 στο λιμάνι της Τήνου στις 10/10/2009!
Αφιερωμένη στους ndimitr93,T.S.S APOLLON και vinman..*

----------


## ndimitr93

> *¶φιξη του Seajet 2 στο λιμάνι της Τήνου στις 10/10/2009!
> Αφιερωμένη στους ndimitr93,T.S.S APOLLON και vinman..*


Να σαι καλά συνάδελφε.... :Surprised: Τρομερή φωτογραφία.... :Very Happy:

----------


## jimmy_techsound

*Seajet 2 
* DSCN1116lk.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Seajet 2*...Τηνος 5-7-2009.

DSCN1628.jpg 
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους vinman,Nissos Mykonos,ndimitr93,jimmy_techsound,dokimakos21,diag  oras._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Superjet  * ...Πειραιας 28-10-2009.

PHOTO 028.jpg

----------


## hsw

> *Seajet 2*...Πειραιας 28-10-2009.
> 
> PHOTO 028.jpg


Είναι το *Super*Jet.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Είναι το *Super*Jet.


 Σωστα!   Ειναι το *Superjet*.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Seajet 2*...Τηνος 4-8-2009.

DSCN2052.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο hsw_

----------


## hsw

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ και ανταποδίδω με μια φετινή στην Τήνο. 19 Ιουνίου 2009 λοιπόν, και το SeaJet2 αναχωρεί για Μύκονο. Πάνω από το Highspeed 2. Ζητώ συγνώμη για την ποιότητα αλλά είναι με πολύ ζουμ.

IMG_0873.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

*SEA JET 2 Χθες στον Σαρωνικο πηγαινοντας για ξεκουραση στον Πειραια....*

*PB091214.JPG*

*PB091215.JPG*

*PB091217.JPG*

*Χαρισμενες σε ολους τους φιλους.....*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Υπεροχες οι φωτογραφιες σου φιλε dokimakos21!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ και ανταποδίδω με μια φετινή στην Τήνο. 19 Ιουνίου 2009 λοιπόν, και το SeaJet2 αναχωρεί για Μύκονο. Πάνω από το Highspeed 2. Ζητώ συγνώμη για την ποιότητα αλλά είναι με πολύ ζουμ.
> 
> IMG_0873.JPG



Oxι πανω, αλλα μεσα στο Highspeed 2.Bασικοτατη διαφορα δυστυχως!

----------


## hsw

Κι όμως... Έχουμε μόλις φτάσει στην Τήνο, και μας έχει επιτραπεί να βγούμε έξω. Δεν έχουμε δέσει όμως ακόμα... Το πλοίο εκείνη την ώρα κάνει μανούβρα και έχω βγει πίσω.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eισαι τυχερος τοτε.Ακομα δεν μπορω να ξεπερασω το σοκ οταν περνωντας τα στενα του πορου με το flying cat 1 ,της CERES τοτε, μας εβαλαν μεσα και βλεπαμε μεσα απο το ,plexiglass παραθυρο, ολα οσα χρονια βλεπαμε απο εξω.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜΙRAGE το 1998 ,την πρωτη του χρονια, στην υδρα

film (91).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φωτογραφια ντοκουμεντο απο τον φιλο Ben Bruce.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Seajet 2*...Πειραιας 29-11-2009.

DSCN0795.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce και Tasos@@@_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SEA JET 2 απο μυκονο για τηνο τον ιουνιο του 2008.Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON & tasos @@@


11-6-2008 last (52).JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Seajet 2*...Ραφηνα 7-11-2009.

DSCN0745.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο Ben Bruce και Tasos@@@_

----------


## Tasos@@@

Καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες και οι 2!Να'στε καλα να μας τρελαινετε!! :Very Happy:

----------


## nissos_mykonos



----------


## ορφεας

Κατα την αφιξή του στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας στις 21/6/2009.
SEA JET 2 .JPG

----------


## speedrunner

¶νοιξαν τα πλάνα του πλοίου, απο 23/03/2010 εως 22/10/2010, στα γνωστά του δρομολόγια!!!!

----------


## nissos_mykonos

το καλωσορίζω και εγώ γιά τα φετινα του δρομολογια με μια φωτο με το αδερφακι του...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78227

----------


## xidianakis

ποτε θα τα βαψουν?.... τα "ψαρια" θα τα αφησουν φετος ή θα τα κανουν μονοχρωμα?

----------


## speedrunner

> το καλωσορίζω και εγώ γιά τα φετινα του δρομολογια με μια φωτο με το αδερφακι του...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78227


Αν βλέπω καλά απο την webcam στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το πλοίο δεν είναι πλέον δεμένο δίπλα στο αδελφάκι του, έχει δει κάποιος που έχει πάει!???

----------


## Αρτεμισία

Είναι στην δεξαμενή!

----------


## nissos_mykonos

σημερινη αφιξη στην μυκονο...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83554

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83555

----------


## giorgos_249

*ΡΑΦΗΝΑ 10/4/2010* 
*"Φάτε τα απόνερα μου" στην κυριολεξία...*
*Απογευματινή αναχώρηση....*

----------


## φανούλα

Απογευματινή αναχώρηση....για την παρεούλα μας!!!

----------


## vinman

*Για τα δύο ''Φ''.....Φανούλα και Φώτη...απο την πατρίδα τους..*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84925

----------


## dokimakos21

*SEA JET 2 -Βγαινοντας απο το λιμανι του Πειραια...!!*
P3240338.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Seajet 2 την ώρα που κάνει ανάποδα στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας!Για την Φανούλα και τους Vinman,dokimakos21..*
P4053270.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Seajet 2*...Τηνος 23-5-2010.

DSCN3123.JPG
_Φωτογραφια Χριστινα_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ καλλιτεχνικη η φωτο της <χριστινα>

----------


## vinman

*..σήμερα στη Ραφήνα...!
Για όλους τους φίλους του απογευματινού μας καφέ...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92216

----------


## roussosf

> *..σήμερα στη Ραφήνα...!
> Για όλους τους φίλους του απογευματινού μας καφέ...*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92216


μπορει να ειναι λιγο μακρυα η Ραφηνα  αλλα εχει και τα καλα της
να εισαι καλα *vinman*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Seajet 2*...Τηνος 23-5-2010.

DSCN1328.jpg

DSCN1329.jpg
_Στην παρεα της Τηνου_

----------


## pappous

ΤΟ SEAJET2 ΠΕΡΥΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΤΩΡΙΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΑ

----------


## Super Jet

Σημερινή αφιξη του πλοίου στην Ραφήνα. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους μα κυρίως στον Παντελή.
sea jet 2 2.JPG
Παντως θέλει λιγο βάψιμο.

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Σημερινή αφιξη του πλοίου στην Ραφήνα. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους μα κυρίως στον Παντελή.
> sea jet 2 2.JPG
> Παντως θέλει λιγο βάψιμο.


Ναι όντως... Ξεθώριασε ο ξιφιας .....ευχαριστούμε...

----------


## DimitrisT

19/6 Seajet2 στο λιμάνι της Τήνου
DSCF5463.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

19/6 Αναχώρηση του Seajet 2 από την Τήνο
DSCF5466.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Το πλοίο έφυγε από την Ραφήνα για Πειραιά.Έκτακτος δεξαμενισμός μάλλον._

----------


## polykas

_Μπήκε δεξαμενή._

----------


## hsw

> Βλάβη στην αριστερή κύρια μηχανή του Sea Jet 2 παρουσιάστηκε, σήμερα στις 15.20, στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας, πριν τον απόπλου για Τήνο - Μύκονο - Πάρο, με 189 επιβάτες.
> 
> Από τη Λιμενική Αρχή Ραφήνας απαγορεύθηκε ο απόπλους, μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη και να προσκομιστεί βεβαιωτικό διατήρησης κλάσης από...
> 
> το Νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί, ενώ οι επιβάτες προωθήθηκαν στους προορισμούς τους με μέριμνα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας.


Πηγή

----------


## rafina-lines

Σήμερα το πρωί το SEAJET 2 έπεσε από τη δεξαμενή και έκανε ένα δοκιμαστικό στο Σαρωνικό με ικανοποιητικότατη ταχύτητα.  Μέχρι και 36,6 πάτησε!  Λογικά μέσα στη μέρα θα επιστρέψει Ραφήνα για τη συνέχιση των δρομολογίων του.  Δεν ξέρω όμως αν άλλαξε την αριστερή κύρια μηχανή που ήταν το πρόβλημα...  Καλά ταξίδια πάντως να' χει, και μακριά από βλάβες πια!   :Cool:

----------


## dokimakos21

*SeaJet 2-Την Τετάρτη στην Ραφήνα
P7142694.jpg*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Seajet 2_...Τηνος 17-7-2010.
DSCN3204.jpg

DSCN3207.jpg

DSCN3208.jpg

----------


## nissos_mykonos

άφιξη στην Μύκονο 17/7/2010.... αφιερωμένη στους pantelis 2009 και dokimakos21

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98722

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Seajet 2_...Μυκονος 19-7-2010.
DSCN3363.jpg

DSCN3365.jpg
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,pantelis2009,Tasos@@@_

----------


## nissos_mykonos

17/7/2010 αναχώρηση απο μύκονο για τους φίλους pantelis 2009 dokimakos21 και T.S.S Apollon

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98736

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98740

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω φιλε nissos mykonos και ανταποδιδω_ 
_Seajet2...Μυκονος 19-7-2010._ 
_DSCN3362.jpg_

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> _Ευχαριστω φιλε nissos mykonos και ανταποδιδω_ 
> _Seajet2...Μυκονος 19-7-2010._ 
> _DSCN3362.jpg_


υπέροχη η φωτογραφία σου και σε ευχαριστώ!!
και ανταποδίδω

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98742

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Seajet2*...Τηνος 18-7-2010.
DSCN3232.jpg
_Για τον φιλο nissos mykonos_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Seajet 2_... πρωινος καταπλους Τηνος 23-7-2010.
DSCN3714.jpg

----------


## Ergis

καλημερα σας

μεχρι και πριν λιγα λεπτα το πλοιο νομιζα οτι ηταν υπο την ιδιοκτησια της blue star.
ποτε το αγορασε η sea jets?? :Confused:

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> καλημερα σας
> 
> μεχρι και πριν λιγα λεπτα το πλοιο νομιζα οτι ηταν υπο την ιδιοκτησια της blue star.
> ποτε το αγορασε η sea jets??


Oχι πολύ καιρό!! εδώ και κάτι χρόνια νομίζω..

----------


## Ergis

> Oχι πολύ καιρό!! εδώ και κάτι χρόνια νομίζω..


λιγο πιο συγκεκριμενα;;;;;;; :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## gpap2006

To 2006 έγινε η μεταβίβαση.

----------


## diagoras

Απογευματινη αφιξη στην Τηνο 
TINOS PCT 241.JPG

----------


## capten4

πολυ ωραια φωτο φιλε !!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Seajet 2...Τηνος 7-8-2010._
DSCN4388.jpg
_Για τους  Ben Bruce,pantelis2009,dokimakos21,nissos mykonos, Καρολος,Σκορπιος_

----------


## nissos_mykonos

εγκενιάζοντας την καινούρια μου ψηφιακή παραθέτω την παρακάτω φώτο 

άφιξη στην ραφήνα 6/8/2010

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 101537

για τους Τ.S.S Apollon pantelis 2009 speedrunner opelmanos aegeanspeedlines highspeed 4  και φυσικά στον καλό μου φίλο Nissos Mykonos

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε nissos mykonos Καλοριζικη η καινουργια φωτογραφικη μηχανη.
Καλες ληψεις!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Αλέξη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! Καλορίζικη η μηχανή σου! Καλές λήψεις σου εύχομαι!*

----------


## nissos_mykonos

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 101561

ραφήνα 6/8/2010


για τους Τ.S.S Apollon pantelis 2009 speedrunner opelmanos aegeanspeedlines highspeed 4 Nissos Mykonos

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω φιλε nissos mykonos και ανταποδιδω_
_Seajet 2..._Τηνος _7-8-2010._
_DSCN4389.jpg_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Seajet 2_...Τηνος _12-8-2010._
_DSCN4807.jpg_
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,nissos mykonos,pantelis2009,polykas,Nissos Mykonos,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,Καρολος,Τasos@@@ _

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Seajet2..._Τηνος_ 15-8-2010._
_DSCN5158.jpg_
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,polykas,pantelis2009,Καρολος,ΣΚΟΡΠΙ  ΟΣ,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ,notias,nissos mykonos_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Seajet 2...Ραφηνα 6-8-2010._ 
DSCN4221.jpg
_Για ολους τους φιλους_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Seajet 2...Εν πλω 14-8-2010._
DSCN4979.jpg

DSCN4980.jpg

DSCN4981.jpg
_Για ολους τους φιλους_

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

T.S.S. APOLLON  ευχαριστουμε και μια απο εμενα για ολους τους φιλους
P7230085.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Seajet 2_...Τηνος _28-8-2010._ 
DSCN5479.jpg
_Για τον φιλο ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SEAJET 2 στον τσικνια

IMG_8947.JPG

Eιδικη αφιερωση στον πλοιαρχο του Κωστα Σκλαβουνο.

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

T.S.S. APOLLON  και  BEN BRUCE  νασται καλα

----------


## Leo

Από ψηλά στην Ραφήνα για τον καπτάν Κώστα και όλους τους Τηνιακούς ειδικά όμως σ αυτούς που τσιμπάνε (Σκορπιός) και φυσάνε (νοτιάς)....

P1300811sj2.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πρωινη αναχωρηση SEAJET 2 απο ραφηνα με τον καπτα Κωστα Σκλαβουνο στα πηδαλια.

IMG_8869.JPG

Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON, Apostolos,Romilda,tasos @@@ και καπτα Κωστα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω τον φιλο Ben Bruce και ανταποδιδω_
_Seajet 2..._Τηνος_ 12-8-2010._
DSCN4799.jpg

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

Leo  ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση νασαι καλα!!!

----------


## vinman

*...είσοδος στην Τήνο...ολίγον σούζα...!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 104285

----------


## thanos75

> *...είσοδος στην Τήνο...ολίγον σούζα...!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 104285


 Ουπς...πλάκα έχει :Very Happy:  Απίστευτη φωτο φίλε μου

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Seajet 2..._Τηνος_ 12-8-2010._
_DSCN4800.jpg_
_Για ολους τους φιλους_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SEAJET 2

IMG_8950.JPG

Για ολους τους φιλους

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Seajet 2*...Τηνος 24-8-2010.
IMG_1070.jpg
_Φωτο Σπυρος Μ._

----------


## vinman

*Για τους δύο Γιάννηδες...Nissos Mykonos και diagoras...!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105657

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Αναχώρηση από την Τήνο τον περασμένο Οκτώβριο...* 
*Για τους φίλους Vinman και Diagoras!*
PA108349.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Για τους vinman και Nissos Mykonos 
TINOS PCT 260.JPG

----------


## costaser

Ευχαριστώ πολύ τους ανταποκριτές για τις φωτογραφίες απο ενα ταχύπλοο που μου έιναι πολύ συμπαθες να ΄στε καλά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Seajet 2..._Τηνος_ 29-8-2010._
_DSCN5570.jpg_
_Για την παρεα της_ Τηνου

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Seajet 2...εν πλω_
_DSCN4252.jpg_ 
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,rocinante,vinman,Trakman,Nikos_V,pa  ntelis2009,diagoras,notias,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,costaser,laz94  ,despo,DeepBlue,nissos mykonos,Nissos Mykonos,aegeanspeedlines,HIGHSPEED4,dokimakos21, polykas,DimitrisT._

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> _Seajet 2...εν πλω_
> _DSCN4252.jpg_ 
> _Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,rocinante,vinman,Trakman,Nikos_V,pa  ntelis2009,diagoras,notias,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,costaser,laz94  ,despo,DeepBlue,nissos mykonos,Nissos Mykonos,aegeanspeedlines,HIGHSPEED4,dokimakos21, polykas,DimitrisT._


ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ φωτογραφία!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Μια ακόμα πανέμορφη φωτογραφία από τον φίλο T.S.S.Apollon.Μπράβο γιώργο.Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την αφιέρωση,να σαι καλά,θα ανταποδώσω σε άλλο θέμα.

----------


## laz94

> _Seajet 2...εν πλω_
> _DSCN4252.jpg_ 
> _Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,rocinante,vinman,Trakman,Nikos_V,pa  ntelis2009,diagoras,notias,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ,costaser,laz94  ,despo,DeepBlue,nissos mykonos,Nissos Mykonos,aegeanspeedlines,HIGHSPEED4,dokimakos21, polykas,DimitrisT._


ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΗ!!!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ! :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Seajet 2_...Τηνος 2-10-2010.
DSCN7038.jpg

----------


## nkr

Μαγικες οι φωτογραφιες σας παιδια!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Seajet 2_...Τηνος 16-10-2010
DSCN7501.jpg
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,proussos,Cool Water,ΑΡΗΣ,ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ,Καρολος,pantelis2009,DeepBlue,  laz94,DimitrisT., capten4,dokimakos21,vinman,nikosnasia,Μαγγελανος,α  ργυρης,nkr,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ και στον κυριο Σαρλουδημο_

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

T.S.S. APOLLON  σε ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Seajet 2_...Τηνος 3-10-2010
DSCN7099.jpg 
_Για τον φιλο nkr_

----------


## vinman

...μπαίνοντας στο μέσα λιμάνι της Τήνου...για τους φίλους TSS APOLLON,Laz94,nkr...!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 122644

----------


## laz94

Φίλε vinman ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!!
Όπως πάντα πανέμορφη φωτο! Να 'σαι καλα!  :Wink:

----------


## rafina-lines

Καλημέρα, παιδιά!

Ξέρουμε αν ο ξιφίας μας έκανε τίποτα για επισκευή ως τώρα?? Υποτίθεται 16 του μήνα Τετάρτη ξεκινάει δρομολόγια... Στο Openseas εμφανίζεται την Παρασκευή 18, αλλά μόνο για ένα ταξίδι. Δεξαμενή μπήκε?? Συνήθως ο Ηλιόπουλος ήταν πάντα οκ στον προγραμματισμό του. Φέτος τι άλλαξε? :-/

----------


## speedrunner

> Καλημέρα, παιδιά!
> 
> Ξέρουμε αν ο ξιφίας μας έκανε τίποτα για επισκευή ως τώρα?? Υποτίθεται 16 του μήνα Τετάρτη ξεκινάει δρομολόγια... Στο Openseas εμφανίζεται την Παρασκευή 18, αλλά μόνο για ένα ταξίδι. Δεξαμενή μπήκε?? Συνήθως ο Ηλιόπουλος ήταν πάντα οκ στον προγραμματισμό του. Φέτος τι άλλαξε? :-/


Το πρώτο ανοιχτό δρομολόγιο του πλοίου για κρατήσεις είναι στις 01/04 :Confused:

----------


## rafina-lines

1 Απριλίου?? Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ, Speedrunner! Πραγματικά πολύτιμη η πληροφορία σου! Αυτό ίσως σημαίνει πως δε θα είναι κοντά μας ούτε το τριήμερο της 25ης παρόλο που είχε ανακοινώσει η εταιρία ότι ξεκινάει... αύριο! Ελπίζω να είναι μόνο κάτι χωρίς σημασία, γιατί πάντα ο ξιφίας ήταν το πρώτο ταχύπλοο που υποδεχόμασταν κάθε χρονιά. Μήπως φέτος επηρεάσει το FC3?? Ας ελπίσουμε όχι... :-/

----------


## Κωστάκης

Το Sea Jet 2 στις 18:30 σήμερα στον Πειραιά!!! Σε λίγο θα αναχωρήσει για Ραφήνα και αύριο ξεκινά δρομολόγια. Αφιερωμένες σε rafina-lines, giorgos_249,pantelis2009.

----------


## Κωστάκης

Τελικά στις 20:00 αναχώρησε για Ραφήνα στην οποία έφτασε στις 22:00.

----------


## rafina-lines

Κωστάκη, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απευθείας ανταπόκριση! Φωβερές αντιπροσωπευτικές φωτογραφίες! Και νομίζω το ψάρι είναι πιο κόκκινο φέτος, έτσι? Έσπασε λίγο η ροζ - φούξια απόχρωση... Καλά ταξίδια να έχει και καλή δύναμη στη "μάχη των δρομολογίων"! ;-)

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Χθες το ειχε παρει το ματι μου στον ντοκο των ναυπηγειων ατλας στο περαμα.

----------


## proussos

DSCN4518.jpg

*Σήμερα...το αγαπημένο ταχύπλοο του BEN BRUCE αποπλέοντας από το νησί του T.S.S. APOLLON !*

----------


## Κωστάκης

Αναχώρηση απο την Ραφήνα πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι. Αφιερωμένη σε rafina-lines, giorgos_249, pantelis2009,nkr.
sea jet 2 3.jpg

----------


## rafina-lines

Κωστάκη, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις αφιερώσεις στις φωτογραφίες και για τις εξαιρετικές λήψεις που μας προσφέρεις! 

Είσαι φοβερός! Επιφυλάσσομαι στο μέλλον για ανταποδωση... ;-) ;-)

----------


## vinman

Την περσμένη Κυριακή αφήνοντας την Ραφήνα...με σούζα... :Very Happy: !
Για την παρεά του πρωινού καφέ... :Wink: 

104.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Seajet2...σε διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της Blue Star Jet_
Seajet2.jpg
Seajet2._.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το πλοιο μπαινοντας στο λιμανι της Τηνου !!
100_0749.jpg100_0751.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

seajets.jpg
Λέτε να το δόυμε να πηγαίνει το 2013 μέχρι Σαντορίνη ???

----------


## karavofanatikos

Αν σκεφτεί κανείς τα τρομερά παράπονα που υπήρξαν στο νησί μετά την αποχώρηση του Flying Cat 3 στα τέλη Αυγούστου αν θυμάμαι καλά, πάει να πει ότι η γραμμή έχει αρκετή κίνηση άρα και αρκετό ψωμί! Έτσι είναι πολύ πιθανό να δούμε το προσεχές καλοκαίρι και το Sea Jet 2 να πιάνει στον Αθηνιό!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Αν σκεφτεί κανείς τα τρομερά παράπονα που υπήρξαν στο νησί μετά την αποχώρηση του Flying Cat 3 στα τέλη Αυγούστου αν θυμάμαι καλά, πάει να πει ότι η γραμμή έχει αρκετή κίνηση άρα και αρκετό ψωμί! Έτσι είναι πολύ πιθανό να δούμε το προσεχές καλοκαίρι και το Sea Jet 2 να πιάνει στον Αθηνιό!


Έτσι όπως τα λές αναχώρηση απο Ραφήνα για Τήνο Μύκονο Πάρο Νάξο Σαντορίνη και επιστροφή απο Σαντορίνη πρωί .

----------


## giorgos_249

*Εάν έρθει αυτό και όχι κάποιο άλλο όμως....γιατί με την αποχώρηση του ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ , και το δεδομένο ότι η πρωινή ζώνη από 4 πλοία πέρυσι φέτος θα έχει 2, αφού το Ιθάκη δε θα πιάνει Ανδρο και Τήνο, μπορεί άνετα ο Ηλιόπουλος να μπει πιο χοντρά στο παιχνδι , και να "σφηνώσει" κανένα masterjet στη θεση του seajet 2, για να παίρνει και οχήματα, καθώς τα Σ/Κ δε θα υπάρχει 3ο πλοίο στα πρωινά δρομολόγια, όπως τόσα χρονια ήταν ο Θεολόγος 7.05 Παρασκευές και Σάββατα....εξάλλου ότι βάλει ο Ηλιόπουλος όπως όλα δείχνουν θα είναι το μοναδικό ταχύπλοο στη Ραφήνα φέτος.....Πλην εκπλήξεως , του τύπου να "πετάξουν" οι απόγονοι του Λελάκη καμία Αλκυόνη (λεμε τωρα - ονειρα χειμερινης νυκτος  )......

Και δεν είναι υπερβολικό το σενάριο που αναφέρω, επειδή ορισμένοι θα πείτε ότι ζητάμε πολλά,  είναι απλά ότι γινότανε επί σχεδόν μια δεκαετία, αρα είναι σοβαρό και βιώσιμο σενάριο,  θυμίζω πχ το 2009 είχαμε 3 αναχωρήσεις από Ραφήνα το πρωί, HIGHSPEED 2 ωρα 7.25  για Τήνο- Μύκονο--Πάρο,  ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α ωρα 7.35 ¶νδρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο,  SUPERFERRY II 8.05 επίσης Α-Τ-Μ.....Το ίδιο σενάριο περιγράφω και για του χρόνου απλά αντί για HIGHSPEED 2 βάλτε MASTERJET , και δεν υπάρχουν αποκλειστικά επιβατικά καταμαράν , όπως τα χρόνια 1998-2012.....
*

----------


## capten4

Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση,τουλαχιστον το πρωι....  καταρχας το 2013,δεν εχει καμια σχεση με σημερα...κατα δευτερον ο ηλιοπουλος καταλαβε ...τι...θα παιρνει το πρωι με το ιθακη-η καποιο αλλο- απεναντι του, το οποιο κατευθειαν για μυκονο θα τον πηγαινει σε 3ωριτσες, σε μιση τιμη ΚΑΙ με ιχ....οταν δε,θα εχει μποφωρακια, αστα να πανε...ποιος θα πληρωσει τα διπλα, να του φυγουν τα σφραγισματα απο τα δοντια στο οχταρι, και θα κανει και τις ιδιες ωρες...ειναι καταδικασμενο...ηδη απο περυσι-που πηγαινε μεσω α-τ,του πηρε κινηση...το θεμα ειναι πως το δρομολογιο που θελει να κανει το σκαφος,θα ειναι πολυωρο,εκτος ωραριων οταν θα εχει 6αρι και πανω,και κατ εμε και ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ.....και ο νοων νοειτω γιατι...ΟΛΑ,ακομα και τα δρομολογια του τζετ-καθως ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΜΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ- θα κριθουν απο το αν θα ερθει το πηνελοπη....

----------


## giorgos_249

....Σχετικά με το "επικίνδυνο", έχει τύχει να το ταξιδέψω με εννιάρι, τη μοναδική φορά στη ζωή μου που το ταξίδεψα, από Τήνο για Πάρο και τα είδα όλα !!!! Πήγαινε κομμένο, βουτούσε όλο μέσα στον Τσικνιά, ακούγονταν ένας πολύ δυνατός κρότος, κρότος - όχι αστεία,  και σκοτείνιαζε η αίθουσα με τα καθίσματα, από το ΖΩΝΤΑΝΟ κύμα που έκλεινε και τα πλωριά αλλά και τα πλευρικά παράθυρα (και όχι αφρός, η σπρέι, ζωντανό κύμα - ξέρω τη διαφορά - πως δεν έγινε ότι είχε γίνει και στο louis majesty ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω, αλλά ευχαριστώ το θεό που φτάσαμε σώοι.... ).....Βαλίτσες κτλπ έπεφταν από ράφια, μωρά να ουρλιάζουν, κόσμος να ξερνάει, και γενικά ο χαμός......Αν και τότε γνώριζα καλά, ότι ναυπηγικά ένα καταμαράν είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να αναποδογυρίσει ή να βυθιστεί, πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου, και μοναδική, ένιωσα ΦΟΒΟ ν αναποδογυρίσει το πλοίο.....Είναι αυτό που έλεγε κάποιος καπετάνιος "κάρφωμα" , που μπαίνει όλο μέσα....ό,τι πιο επικίνδυνο πραγματικά !! 

Είχα δίπλα μου έναν τύπο , δε θα ξεχάσω ειλικρινά το γέλιο που έριξα μέσα στον όλο χαμό, όταν ούρλιαζαν ένα σωρό κοριτσάκια (κοριτσάκια ηλικίας 19+ , εννοειται, μη φανταστεί κανείς τίποτα.... ) και πετάει την ατάκα που το θυμάμαι ωρες ώρες όταν το βλέπω στη Ραφήνα και γελάω μόνος μου, <<ουρλιαζετε ολες σας σαν χαζες, αλλα δε λιποθυμαει καμια σας να της δωσω κανα φιλι της ζωης>>  :Fat: ...εκείνες ξένες όλες δεν κατάλαβαν τι είπε, αλλά 2-3 έλληνες τριγύρω , ξερνούσαν και γελούσαν παράλληλα  :05.18 Flustered:  ....(δε μπορω να το περιγραψω αλλιως αυτό που έκαναν, καταλαβατε τι εννοω τελοσπαντων)....

Η πρώτη μου επιλογή για εκείνο το ταξίδι (από τήνο για Πάρο) ήταν το χαισπιντ 1, και όχι το seajet, δεν ήμουν τρελός να μπω σ αυτό με εννιάρι, και μαλιστα να βάλω μέσα και τους γονείς μου μαζί μου, αλλά το προηγούμενο βράδυ το χαισπιντ 1 ήρθε στο λιμάνι της Τήνου καμμένο και δεν υπήρχε άλλη λύση για να πάμε Πάρο  :Sour:  ....

Εν τω μεταξύ έκανα και εγώ τη βλακεία στο ταξίδι και σηκώθηκα ν αλλάξω θέση, παρά το ότι έβλεπα ότι ήταν εξαιρετικά επικίνδυνο, επειδή με αηδίασε ο παραδίπλα που ξερνούσε, και έπεσα με δύναμη από το κούνημα σε ένα τοίχο προσπαθώντας να περπατήσω, μετά έκατσα στην πρώτη θέση που βρήκα καθώς ένας από το πλήρωμα μου έβαλε φωνές να καθίσω.....Στο λιμάνι μετά, ο ίδιος που φώναξε πριν να καθίσω μη χτυπήσω, με ρώτησε γιατί σηκώθηκα αφου εβλεπα τι γινεται, του είπα ότι αηδίασα που άκουγα τον μπροστινό να ξερνάει, και για να μην ξεράσω και εγώ έφυγα (γι αυτο ειχα σηκωθει) , και τότε μου λέει <<εσύ αηδίασες, εγώ τι να πω που τα σκουπίζω κάθε μέρα>> και άρχισε να περιγράφει με εξαιρετικά παραστατικό τρόπο τις εμπειρίες του.... :Bi Polo:  :Apologetic: ....εκει δεν άντεξα, ξέρασα, αλλα τουλάχιστον δεν ήταν από το κούνημα.....τελικά μετά για Πάρο πήγε λιγάκι πιο ήσυχα, είχε τον καιρό πρύμα και δεν έκανε όπως πριν........πάντως τις προηγούμενες μέρες με λιγότερο καιρό είχε βγει απαγορευτικό και έφτανε ως Μύκονο, τώρα γιατί εκείνη τη μέρα που είχε πιο πολύ καιρό δε βγήκε απαγορευτικό δεν ξέρω.....

Εχω και να ρωτήσω κάτι , γενικό, όχι τόσο για το seajet II.....Έλεγε πριν καιρό ο καπτα-Μάκης Σκιαδάς από το Θεολόγος Π, για κάτι που υπογράφουν οι πλοίαρχοι από τέτοια πλοία - μικρά ταχύπλοα πριν τα δρομολόγια αν κατάλαβα καλά , κάτι έλεγε "τους βάζουν και υπογράφουν τη βλακεία με τα στίγματα" , κάπως έτσι το είπε....Τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό το πράγμα;; Ξέρει κάποιος;;; Είναι κάποιο έντυπο που έχει να κάνει με ταξίδεμα σε καιρό;;

----------


## thanos75

> ....Σχετικά με το "επικίνδυνο", έχει τύχει να το ταξιδέψω με εννιάρι, τη μοναδική φορά στη ζωή μου που το ταξίδεψα, από Τήνο για Πάρο και τα είδα όλα !!!! Πήγαινε κομμένο, βουτούσε όλο μέσα στον Τσικνιά, ακούγονταν ένας πολύ δυνατός κρότος, κρότος - όχι αστεία, και σκοτείνιαζε η αίθουσα με τα καθίσματα, από το ΖΩΝΤΑΝΟ κύμα που έκλεινε και τα πλωριά αλλά και τα πλευρικά παράθυρα (και όχι αφρός, η σπρέι, ζωντανό κύμα - ξέρω τη διαφορά - πως δεν έγινε ότι είχε γίνει και στο louis majesty ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω, αλλά ευχαριστώ το θεό που φτάσαμε σώοι.... ).....Βαλίτσες κτλπ έπεφταν από ράφια, μωρά να ουρλιάζουν, κόσμος να ξερνάει, και γενικά ο χαμός......Αν και τότε γνώριζα καλά, ότι ναυπηγικά ένα καταμαράν είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να αναποδογυρίσει ή να βυθιστεί, πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου, και μοναδική, ένιωσα ΦΟΒΟ ν αναποδογυρίσει το πλοίο.....Είναι αυτό που έλεγε κάποιος καπετάνιος "κάρφωμα" , που μπαίνει όλο μέσα....ό,τι πιο επικίνδυνο πραγματικά !! 
> 
> Είχα δίπλα μου έναν τύπο , δε θα ξεχάσω ειλικρινά το γέλιο που έριξα μέσα στον όλο χαμό, όταν ούρλιαζαν ένα σωρό κοριτσάκια (κοριτσάκια ηλικίας 19+ , εννοειται, μη φανταστεί κανείς τίποτα.... ) και πετάει την ατάκα που το θυμάμαι ωρες ώρες όταν το βλέπω στη Ραφήνα και γελάω μόνος μου, <<ουρλιαζετε ολες σας σαν χαζες, αλλα δε λιποθυμαει καμια σας να της δωσω κανα φιλι της ζωης>> ...εκείνες ξένες όλες δεν κατάλαβαν τι είπε, αλλά 2-3 έλληνες τριγύρω , ξερνούσαν και γελούσαν παράλληλα  ....(δε μπορω να το περιγραψω αλλιως αυτό που έκαναν, καταλαβατε τι εννοω τελοσπαντων)....
> 
> Η πρώτη μου επιλογή για εκείνο το ταξίδι (από τήνο για Πάρο) ήταν το χαισπιντ 1, και όχι το seajet, δεν ήμουν τρελός να μπω σ αυτό με εννιάρι, και μαλιστα να βάλω μέσα και τους γονείς μου μαζί μου, αλλά το προηγούμενο βράδυ το χαισπιντ 1 ήρθε στο λιμάνι της Τήνου καμμένο και δεν υπήρχε άλλη λύση για να πάμε Πάρο  ....
> 
> Εν τω μεταξύ έκανα και εγώ τη βλακεία στο ταξίδι και σηκώθηκα ν αλλάξω θέση, παρά το ότι έβλεπα ότι ήταν εξαιρετικά επικίνδυνο, επειδή με αηδίασε ο παραδίπλα που ξερνούσε, και έπεσα με δύναμη από το κούνημα σε ένα τοίχο προσπαθώντας να περπατήσω, μετά έκατσα στην πρώτη θέση που βρήκα καθώς ένας από το πλήρωμα μου έβαλε φωνές να καθίσω.....Στο λιμάνι μετά, ο ίδιος που φώναξε πριν να καθίσω μη χτυπήσω, με ρώτησε γιατί σηκώθηκα αφου εβλεπα τι γινεται, του είπα ότι αηδίασα που άκουγα τον μπροστινό να ξερνάει, και για να μην ξεράσω και εγώ έφυγα (γι αυτο ειχα σηκωθει) , και τότε μου λέει <<εσύ αηδίασες, εγώ τι να πω που τα σκουπίζω κάθε μέρα>> και άρχισε να περιγράφει με εξαιρετικά παραστατικό τρόπο τις εμπειρίες του........εκει δεν άντεξα, ξέρασα, αλλα τουλάχιστον δεν ήταν από το κούνημα.....τελικά μετά για Πάρο πήγε λιγάκι πιο ήσυχα, είχε τον καιρό πρύμα και δεν έκανε όπως πριν........πάντως τις προηγούμενες μέρες με λιγότερο καιρό είχε βγει απαγορευτικό και έφτανε ως Μύκονο, τώρα γιατί εκείνη τη μέρα που είχε πιο πολύ καιρό δε βγήκε απαγορευτικό δεν ξέρω.....
> 
> Εχω και να ρωτήσω κάτι , γενικό, όχι τόσο για το seajet II.....Έλεγε πριν καιρό ο καπτα-Μάκης Σκιαδάς από το Θεολόγος Π, για κάτι που υπογράφουν οι πλοίαρχοι από τέτοια πλοία - μικρά ταχύπλοα πριν τα δρομολόγια αν κατάλαβα καλά , κάτι έλεγε "τους βάζουν και υπογράφουν τη βλακεία με τα στίγματα" , κάπως έτσι το είπε....Τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό το πράγμα;; Ξέρει κάποιος;;; Είναι κάποιο έντυπο που έχει να κάνει με ταξίδεμα σε καιρό;;


Καλημέρα Γιώργο...απίστευτη η περιγραφή σου, έριξα τρελό γέλιο. Είναι αυτό που λένε "Αυτά μένουν και θυμόμαστε για πάντα" Πάντως πέρα από την πλάκα, για μένα τα μικρά ταχύπλοα αυτού του τύπου δεν θα' πρεπε να τα ταξιδεύουν με καιρό πάνω από 6άρι.
Όσο για το ερώτημά σου, νομίζω έχει να κάνει με την πορεία που θα ακολουθήσει το ταχύπλοο σε περίπτωση δυσμενών συνθηκών- χωρίς όμως να είμαι και απόλυτα σίγουρος

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SEA JET 2 εχθές 12-01-2013 στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου, φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το Ελένη.

SEA JET 2 02 12-01-2013.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Τα δρομολόγια του ταχυπλόου για το 2013!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Seajet 2 αποπλους απο το λιμανι της Τηνου 15-7-2011

_DSCF0998.jpg

----------


## aprovatianos

P1010787.jpgP1010788.jpg Για ολους τους φιλους του!!!

----------


## capten4

Το σκαφος ΔΕΝ θα δρομολογηθει για Πασχα....το εβγαλαν και απο τα πλανα...10 μαιου λενε τωρα, υπολογιστε ιουνιο,λεω εγω...

----------


## speedrunner

Δοκιμαστικό αυτή την ώρα για το ταχύπλοο....!!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Μετά απο πολλές αναβολές ξεκίνησε σήμερα τα δρομολόγια του απο Ραφήνα για Τήνο - Μύκονο - Πάρο!!!

----------


## rafina-lines

Ξεκίνησε, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς δε θα είναι πολύ κοντά μας φέτος, αφού στις 17 Ιουνίου σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα της εταιρίας θα γίνει σκάτζα με το αδελφάκι του, το SUPERJET. Επιπλέον Δευτέρα με Παρασκευή (το αδελφό) θα διανυκτερεύει Σαντορίνη, οπότε εδώ θα το βλέπουμε μόνο μεσημέρια. Μόνο τα σαββατοκύριακα θα το βλέπουμε πολύ.

----------


## DeepBlue

Άφιξη στο Αθηνιό...seajet 2.jpgseajet 2 (2).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SEAJET 2 πρωινη αναχωρηση απο Πειραια.Ετσι θυμηθηκα οτι πριν 15 χρονια που πρωτοδρομολογηθηκε πηγαινε μεχρι τις Σπετσες και σημερα οργωνει ολο το Αιγαιο

IMG_1160.JPG

----------


## speedrunner

¶νοιξαν και τα πλάνα του SeaJet 2 για το 2014 με αρκετές αλλαγές σε σχέση με τα φετινά με σημαντικότερη το κόψιμο της Αμοργού και Κουφονήσι (λογικά λόγο flyingcat4) και ότι την υψηλή περίοδο θα πηγαίνει μέχρι Σαντορίνη και πίσω, λογικό αφού απο Σαντορίνη μέχρι Μύκονο η γραμμή θα εξυπηρετείται όπως έχουμε πει απο τα Mega Jet και Master Jet, δεν ξέρω αν η εταιρία σκέφτεται να κάνει και κάποιο απογευματινό δρομολόγιο απο Πειραιά το οποίο δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί ακόμη!!!!!

seajet2a.jpgseajet2b.jpgseajet2c.jpgseajet2d.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το SEA JET 2 εχει δεσει για φετος?

----------


## karavofanatikos

Όχι, δεν έχει δέσει ακόμη. Νομίζω τέλος του μήνα σταματάει.

----------


## LOS

¶ραγε τι κόσμο μεταφέρει? Τη συμφερει την εταιρεία να καίει πετρέλαια οργώνοντας το Αιγαίο με τα SUperJet κ SeaJet2?

----------


## rafina-lines

> ¶ραγε τι κόσμο μεταφέρει? Τη συμφερει την εταιρεία να καίει πετρέλαια οργώνοντας το Αιγαίο με τα SUperJet κ SeaJet2?


Το SUPERJET που δουλεύει από μας κάνει δρομολόγια αυτή την περίοδο μόνο ΠΣΚΔ και μόνο για Τήνο - Μύκονο - Πάρο, όχι παραπέρα.  Και πάλι μέχρι την 28η (δλδ το άλλο σαββατοκύριακο που είναι και τριήμερο).  Μετά τέλος!  Το SEAJET δεν το έχω προσέξει ακριβώς τι κάνει...  Αλλά πάντως για να το έχουν κρατήσει, κάτι θα έχει.  Δε θα το είχε η εταιρία έτσι να πηγαίνει μόνο του αν δεν έπαιρνε τίποτα...   :Smile:

----------


## speedrunner

> Το SUPERJET που δουλεύει από μας κάνει δρομολόγια αυτή την περίοδο μόνο ΠΣΚΔ και μόνο για Τήνο - Μύκονο - Πάρο, όχι παραπέρα.  Και πάλι μέχρι την 28η (δλδ το άλλο σαββατοκύριακο που είναι και τριήμερο).  Μετά τέλος!  Το SEAJET δεν το έχω προσέξει ακριβώς τι κάνει...  Αλλά πάντως για να το έχουν κρατήσει, κάτι θα έχει.  Δε θα το είχε η εταιρία έτσι να πηγαίνει μόνο του αν δεν έπαιρνε τίποτα...


Μια χαρά δουλεύει ακόμη και προπαντός οικονομικά, καθώς πρόκειται για πολύ οικονομικά ταχύπλοα σε θέμα κατανάλωσης!!!!

----------


## rafina-lines

> Μια χαρά δουλεύει ακόμη και προπαντός οικονομικά, καθώς πρόκειται για πολύ οικονομικά ταχύπλοα σε θέμα κατανάλωσης!!!!


Α, έτσι.  Σ' ευχαριστώ, Speedrunner!   :Smile:

----------


## manoubras 33

Μια απο τις αφιξης στην Συρο!

DSCN8324.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

To ταχύπλοο ολοκλήρωσε χθες τα φετινά του δρομολόγια κι έδεσε για το χειμώνα σε ναυπηγείο του Περάματος.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το SEA JET 2 στην Πάρο . 

SEA JET 2 17-8-2010.gif

----------


## samurai

Στην Πάρο είναι, όχι στον Πειραιά  :Fat:

----------


## leo85

Από σήμερα έχει αναμένω το ΑΙΣ.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στο ναυπηγείο Άτλας έκανε τη συντήρησή του;

----------


## Apostolos

Και με τον ξιφία πλέον σε μπλέ και οχι ροζ (μπλιαχ)

----------


## leo85

To Seajet 2 με χρώμα μπλε ο ξιφίας.

SEA JET 2 23-3-2014.jpg

----------


## rafina-lines

Γιατί, βρε παιδιά?? Από το ροζ - φούξια, πολύ πιο ωραίο το μπλε. Τουλάχιστον δεν είναι πια το "καραβάκι της Barbie" όπως το έλεγαν κάποιοι...  :Smile:

----------


## speedrunner

Δοκιμαστικό στον Σαρωνικό έκανε πριν απο λίγο το ταχύπλοο όπου άγγιξε την ταχύτητα των 39,5 Knots.

----------


## DeepBlue

Αθηνιός 03-09-2013.seajet 2 (3).jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Πρώτη άφιξη στην Φολέγανδρο για το 2014 με τα νέα του χρώματα!!!!

----------


## SteliosK

*Seajet 2*
Άφιξη πριν λίγο στο μεγάλο λιμάνι 

DSC_0994.jpg DSC_0997.jpg

----------


## proussos

seajet2 003.jpg seajet2 021.jpg

seajet2 *στην Τήνο το Μ. Σάββατο και εν πλω για Πειραιά σήμερα...
Με τον Cpt. Κώστα Σκλαβούνο στα χειριστήρια !*

----------


## express adonis

παιδια θα θελα να ρωτησω αν το ταχυπλοο εχει καμπινες πληρωματος???

----------


## speedrunner

> παιδια θα θελα να ρωτησω αν το ταχυπλοο εχει καμπινες πληρωματος???


Όχι δεν έχει!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## proussos

> παιδια θα θελα να ρωτησω αν το ταχυπλοο εχει καμπινες πληρωματος???


*Έχει ένα καθιστικό σε ρόλο καπνιστηρίου , sauna , nanou donuts house και κατάστημα germanos.
Καμπίνες όμως όχι !*

----------


## giorgos....

P50508482.jpg
Sea Jet 2 σήμερα, λίγο έξω από το μεγάλο λιμάνι.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Seajet2 καθώς προσεγγίζει στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου!

DSCN2945.jpg DSCN2947.jpg DSCN2949.jpg

Στα συν του ταχύπλοου συμπεριλαμβάνεται η άριστη εξυπηρέτηση από μέρους του πληρώματος, αλλά και η ακρίβεια λεπτού στις αφιξοαναχωρήσεις!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στα χειριστηρια βλεπουμε τον φοβερο καπτα Κωστα Σκλαβουνο, του Μαρκου, απο την τηνο

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Seajet 2 αποπλους απο το λιμανι της Τηνου το καλοκαιρι του 2001 

_LEANDROS.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Σημερινή πρωινή αναχώρηση
sk_0031.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το SEAJET 2  στο λιμανι  της Τηνου το καλοκαιρι του 2001 

_000125 SEAJET 2 Tinos 2001LEANDROS.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πλεον ιστορικη αυτη η φωτο με φοντο το ομοσταυλο BLUE AEGEAN

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πρωινή αναχώρηση του SeaJet 2, κάτω απ' τον συννεφιασμένο ουρανό της περασμένης Κυριακής!

DSCN4744.jpg DSCN4747.jpg

----------


## πειρατικος

μια ερωτηση παιδια!!!το συγκεκριμενο ερχοταν το 2007 (εαν θυμαμαι καλα)μεχρι το καρλοβασι της σαμου;;

----------


## DeepBlue

Στην Ιο 22-09-14.P1020925.jpgP1020926.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Αναλυτικά τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου για το 2015.

----------


## speedrunner

Αναλυτικά τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου για το 2015... συνέχεια.
Seajet2_f.jpgSeajet2_g.jpgSeajet2_h.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Για δοκιμαστικό στον Σαρωνικό έχει βγει το ταχύπλοο, την Παρασκευή 03/04 ξεκινάει τα δρομολόγια του στην γραμμή Πειραιάς - Μύκονος - Νάξο - Σαντορίνη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και τώρα δοκιμαστικό κάνει ανοικτά από Αίγινα με 29,4 μίλια.
Εδώ το SEA JET 2 φωτογραφημένο πέρσι τέτοια μέρα στο ναυπηγείο Άτλας που ήταν.

SEA JET 2 22 02-04-2014.jpg

----------


## maria korre

11-4-2015 στη Νάξο.

sj (2).jpg sj.jpg

----------


## rjjjh2004

Επιστροφή Ίος - Πειραιά με το Seajet 2... Λόγω τριημέρου Πρωτομαγιάς  υπήρχε μόνο θέση Club στην φιλική τιμή των ¤68. Λίγο πριν τον απόπλου  μας πληροφόρησαν ότι μέχρι τη Σαντορίνη θα πάμε με το Master Jet και  εκεί θα επιβιβασθούμε στο Seajet 2! Συνολική διάρκεια ταξιδιού για τον  Πειραιά 7.30 ώρες! Η θέση Club με υπεράριθμους στιβαγμένους σαν  σαρδέλλες..... Προσέγγιση σε Φολέγανδρο, Μήλο *και* Σίφνο.
Δεν νομίζω ότι αυτές οι συνθήκες ενισχύουν τον τουρισμό μας! 				 :Apologetic:

----------


## speedrunner

> Επιστροφή Ίος - Πειραιά με το Seajet 2... Λόγω τριημέρου Πρωτομαγιάς  υπήρχε μόνο θέση Club στην φιλική τιμή των ¤68. Λίγο πριν τον απόπλου  μας πληροφόρησαν ότι μέχρι τη Σαντορίνη θα πάμε με το Master Jet και  εκεί θα επιβιβασθούμε στο Seajet 2! Συνολική διάρκεια ταξιδιού για τον  Πειραιά 7.30 ώρες! Η θέση Club με υπεράριθμους στιβαγμένους σαν  σαρδέλλες..... Προσέγγιση σε Φολέγανδρο, Μήλο *και* Σίφνο.
> Δεν νομίζω ότι αυτές οι συνθήκες ενισχύουν τον τουρισμό μας!


Δηλαδή μία ώρα καθυστέρηση, γιατί το Ιος - Πειραιάς είναι προγραμματισμένο για 6,5 ώρες, τώρα το στοιβαγμένοι επιβάτες δυστυχώς έτσι είναι το Sea Jet 2!!!!!

----------


## andria salamis

το Seajet 2 στον κατάπλου του,στην Φολέγανδρο.

DSC_5008.JPG

----------


## rjjjh2004

http://www.newsbeast.gr/greece/arthr...o-to-sea-jet-2

----------


## fredy13

Σημερα το πλοιο εφτασε στις 12:55 αντι για τις 11 και κατι που επρεπε παντως.Μεσα στο πλοιο ειχε ενα μικρο πανικο,με φωνες απο διαφορους επιβατες,λογω των αναταραξεων που ειχε κατα τη διαρκεια του ταξιδιου.Αυτα μου μετεφερε η κοπελα μου που εφτασε πριν λιγο Φολεγανδρο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτά τα προβλήματα έχουν τα ταχύπλοα όταν τα μποφόρ είναι ......αρκετά.

----------


## speedrunner

Το ταχύπλοο εκτός απο τα μποφόρ είχε να αντιμετωπίσει και μηχανικό πρόβλημα, έτσι μετά την άφιξη του στην Σαντορίνη το πλοίο σταμάτησε και αποβίβασε τους επιβάτες και αυτή την ώρα κατευθύνεται κενο επιβατών προς Πειραιά. Το δρομολόγιο απο Σαντορίνη για Μύκονο ανέλαβε να το κάνει το MEGA JET ενώ την επιστροφή απο Σαντορίνη για Πειραιά θα την κάνει το Super Jet.

----------


## express adonis

παιδια να ρωτησω κατι ξερεις κανεις στο περιπου ποσους ιππους εχουν τα σιτζετ/σουπερτζετ και το φλαινγκ κατ 3-4??

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σύμφωνα με το Shippax:
SEAJET 2, SUPER JET  5940 KW
FLYING CAT 3  9500 KW,  FLYING CAT 4  8888 KW

1 HP= 0.74608 KW.

----------


## πειρατικος

καλησπερα παιδια.μια ερωτηση,να κανω!το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο,ειχε κανει παλιοτερα δρομολογια προς -απο σαμο(καρλοβασι),νομιζω το 2006;;;;

----------


## SteliosK

*Seajet 2* 
Κατά τον απόπλου του από τον Αθηνιό σήμερα

sk_0084.JPG

----------


## SteliosK

¶φιξη στη Νάξο

sk_1098.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Ωραία φωτογραφία! 
Ξιφίες, δελφίνια, καρχαρίες και όρκες φιγουράρουν στα πλευρά των <κατσαμπρόκων> της seajets προσδίδοντας μια ιδιαίτερη γοητεία στα ταχύπλοα!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SEA JET 2  στο ναυπηγείο ATLAS που έχει βγει για τη συντήρηση του, φωτογραφημένο πάνω από το ¶γιος Αντώνιος.

SEA-JET-2-01-11-11-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Δοκιμαστικό είχε βγει σήμερα το πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του. Αυτή την ώρα με 34.4 μίλια πλησιάζει τη Σέριφο. Καλά ταξίδια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## speedrunner

Η σημερινή άφιξη του ταχυπλόου στην Φολέγανδρο

----------


## express adonis

το συμπαθεστατο καταμαραν φαινεται πως εχει καποιο προβληματακι...πηγαινει κομμενο σε ολο σχεδον το ταξιδι του...συμφωνα με το αις και αυτη την ωρα βρισκεται ανοιχτα της μυκονου με κατευθυνση πειραια...ωραια κρουαζιερα...

----------


## aventoyris

> το συμπαθεστατο καταμαραν φαινεται πως εχει καποιο προβληματακι...πηγαινει κομμενο σε ολο σχεδον το ταξιδι του...συμφωνα με το αις και αυτη την ωρα βρισκεται ανοιχτα της μυκονου με κατευθυνση πειραια...ωραια κρουαζιερα...


Θα το αντικαταστήσει το SUPERJET, μέχρι και τις 21/08 (σύμφωνα με το OpenSeas), ενώ στη θέση του SUPERJET το MASTERJET.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> το συμπαθεστατο καταμαραν φαινεται πως εχει καποιο προβληματακι...πηγαινει κομμενο σε ολο σχεδον το ταξιδι του...συμφωνα με το αις και αυτη την ωρα βρισκεται ανοιχτα της μυκονου με κατευθυνση πειραια...ωραια κρουαζιερα...


Το παράξενο θα ήταν να μην είχε πάθει βλάβη!

----------


## express adonis

> Το παράξενο θα ήταν να μην είχε πάθει βλάβη!


το χουι δεν κοβεται!!!αλλα φετος πηγαν εξαιρετικα μειωθηκαν οι αβαριες!!!

----------


## speedrunner

> το χουι δεν κοβεται!!!αλλα φετος πηγαν εξαιρετικα μειωθηκαν οι αβαριες!!!


Δεν θα το έλεγα αυτό μιας και τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες τα 2 μικρά έχουν πάρα πολλές βλάβες!!!!

----------


## express adonis

> Δεν θα το έλεγα αυτό μιας και τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες τα 2 μικρά έχουν πάρα πολλές βλάβες!!!!


α!!δεν το ξερα αυτο αλλα κατι παραπανω γνωριζεις!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και μην ξεχνάμε βέβαια και την ελληνική πραγματικότητα......

Ότι πάντα δηλαδή γύρω στα τέλη Αυγούστου - αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου, οι βλάβες στα ταχύπλοα αυξάνονται ......ραγδαίως και μυστηριωδώς :Angel:  με αποτέλεσμα τα περισσότερα να "την κάνουν" από τις γραμμές τους με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια !!!!!

----------


## express adonis

να κανω μια ερωτηση σε ποιο ειδικους...τα πληρωματα των ταχυπλοων τον χειμωνα τι κανουν??τους απολυει η εταιρεια και τους ξαναπαιρνει το καλοκαιρι??

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> να κανω μια ερωτηση σε ποιο ειδικους...τα πληρωματα των ταχυπλοων τον χειμωνα τι κανουν??τους απολυει η εταιρεια και τους ξαναπαιρνει το καλοκαιρι??


Σίγουρα τους παίρνουν με σύμβαση ορισμένου χρόνου.Κάποιοι δεν θα ξαναπροσληφθούν κ κάποιοι πιό τυχεροί θα πάνε ή θα συνεχίσουν στο ΤΕRAJET (αν συνεχίζεται η σύμβαση με το δημόσιο).

----------


## express adonis

> Σίγουρα τους παίρνουν με σύμβαση ορισμένου χρόνου.Κάποιοι δεν θα ξαναπροσληφθούν κ κάποιοι πιό τυχεροί θα πάνε ή θα συνεχίσουν στο ΤΕRAJET (αν συνεχίζεται η σύμβαση με το δημόσιο).


ευχαριστω βικτωρα....λογικα δηλαδη σαν μια δουλεια εποχιακη και τον χειμωνα αν δεν βρεις αλλου πας παλι για καλοκαιρι κυριως για γεφυρα-μηχανικους....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ευχαριστω βικτωρα....λογικα δηλαδη σαν μια δουλεια εποχιακη και τον χειμωνα αν δεν βρεις αλλου πας παλι για καλοκαιρι κυριως για γεφυρα-μηχανικους....


Mε τόσα καραβάκια που δουλεύουν εποχιακά έτσι γίνεται.Χαζός είναι ο Ηλιόπουλος να πληρώνει απολύσεις;

----------


## express adonis

> Mε τόσα καραβάκια που δουλεύουν εποχιακά έτσι γίνεται.Χαζός είναι ο Ηλιόπουλος να πληρώνει απολύσεις;


ναι σιγουρα.....απλα εκανα την ερωτηση για να καταλαβω οτι τα πλοια αυτα δουλευουν καθε χρονο σχεδον με αλλο πληρωμα...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=express adonis; οτι τα πλοια αυτα δουλευουν καθε χρονο σχεδον με αλλο πληρωμα...[/QUOTE]
Mπορεί πολλοί απ' αυτούς να είναι οι ίδιοι.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Πλοίο με 194 επιβατες προσέκρουσε στον προβλήτα της Σίφνου – Δύο τραυματίες**Τετάρτη 6 Σεπτεμβρίου 2017, 11:51πμ*








Περιπέτεια για 194 επιβάτες του SeaJet 2 στο λιμάνι της Σίφνου, καθώς προσέκρουσε στον προβλήτα της Σίφνου. 
Δύο επιβάτες τραυματίστηκαν ελαφρά, μετά από πρόσκρουση στο λιμάνι της Σίφνου κατά τη διάρκεια χειρισμών πρόσδεσης, του ταχύπλοου καταμαράν «Sea jet 2».
Σύμφωνα με το Λιμενικό Σώμα-Ελληνική Ακτοφυλακή, ο ένας εκ των επιβατών τραυματίστηκε ελαφρά στο μέτωπο και ο άλλος στον αυχένα.
Οι υπόλοιποι 194 επιβάτες του πλοίου, που έχει υποστεί υλικές ζημιές στο πρωραίο τμήμα στην πλώρη δεξιά, αποβιβάστηκαν με ασφάλεια.
Το «Sea jet 2», στο οποίο θα απαγορευθεί ο απόπλους, εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Πειραιά-Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Μήλο-Φολέγανδρο-Σαντορίνη-Κουφονήσι-Νάξο-Μύκονο-Σαντορίνη-Φολέγανδρο-Μήλο-Σίφνο-Σέριφο-Πειραιά.
Οι επιβάτες που είχαν προορισμό τα άλλα νησιά,αναμένεται να προωθηθούν με μέριμνα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Προσκρουση στο λιμάνι της Σίφνου είχε το πρωί το ταχύπλοο sea jet2 λόγω μηχανικής βλάβης.Το ταχύπλοο έπεσε πάνω στο κεφάλι του μώλου με αποτέλεσμα να υποστεί ζημία στο μπροστινό δεξιό μέρος όπως βλέπουμε και στην φωτογραφία. Το πλοίο παραμένει δεμένο όπως βλέπουμε στην Σίφνο ενω οι επιβάτες προωθήθηκαν στους προορισμούς τους με τα ταχύπλοα speedrunner3 ,hellenic high speed και οι υπόλοιποι το απόγευμα με το super jet.
Ο καπετανιος και το πληρωμα ενεργησαν υποδειγματικά.

SUPER-JET-2-01-06-09-2017.jpg
ΠΗΓΗ στη φωτο φαίνεται καλυμμένο το μέρος που κτύπησε.

----------


## marioskef

Ποια ενέργεια του καπετάνιου και του πληρώματος ηταν υποδειγματική;

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Ποια ενέργεια του καπετάνιου και του πληρώματος ηταν υποδειγματική;


Nα μην δημιουργηθεί πανικός από τους επιβάτες.Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το όλο περιστατικό εκτυλίχθηκε (ξεκίνησε και τελείωσε) μέσα σε ένα λεπτό κυριολεκτικά, όπως μπορεί ο καθένας να διαπιστώσει σε βίντεο που έχει ανεβεί στο διαδίκτυο. Το πλοίο χτύπησε, οπισθοχώρησε λίγα μέτρα και αμέσως μετά έδεσε στην προβλήτα. Σε αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα και να ήθελε κάποιος να πανικοβληθεί, πολύ δύσκολα θα το..... κατάφερνε. Αντίστοιχα, ο πλοίαρχος μέσα σε αυτά τα 60 - 70 δευτερόλεπτα αλίμονο αν δεν ασχολείτο αποκλειστικά και μόνο με την αντιμετώπιση του περιστατικού και την ασφαλή πρόσδεση, το δε πλήρωμα όχι "ενέργειες υποδειγματικές" δεν προλάβαινε να επιδείξει, είναι ανθρωπίνως αδύνατον, αλλά ούτε καν να συνειδητοποιήσει τι είχε συμβεί.

ΟΚ, κανείς δεν κατηγόρησε κανέναν, κανείς δεν ζήτησε ονόματα και υπαιτίους, ήταν κάτι που μέσα σε "πεντακόσιες" καλοκαιρινές προσεγγίσεις και εξουθενωτικά ωράρια θα μπορούσε να συμβεί και συνέβη. Αλλά μην φτάνουμε και στο άλλο άκρο, να επαινούμε ανθρώπους για συμπεριφορές που σίγουρα *θα* επεδείκνυαν αν είχαν στην διάθεση τους τον απαιτούμενο χρόνο.

----------


## marioskef

> Nα μην δημιουργηθεί πανικός από τους επιβάτες.Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις;


Ευχαριστω Επτανησος που μεβοήθησες να καταλάβω... Ένα μπράβο λοιπόν και απο εμένα στον καταπληκτικό καπετάνιο και στο πλήρωμα που απέτρεψε τον πανικό...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Seajet 2 καταπλους στο λιμανι της Τηνου 24-10-2017

_DSCN0067ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN0070ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_SeaJet 2 αποπλους απο το λιμανι της Τηνου 24-10-2017

_DSCN0076ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο ΑΤΛΑΣ στο Πέραμα.

IMG_0295.jpg
_Πέραμα - 20/01/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ιος: Απλά έφυγε, Ταχύπλοο είπε "όχι" σε διακομιδή ασθενή που έπρεπε να μεταφερθεί στη Σαντορίνη*

05/07/2018 - 10:54
Νικόδημος Λιανός

Ιστορίες


Tags: Υγεία 
Κοινωνία 
Ίος 
Ελληνική Ακτοπλοϊα 
Κυκλάδες





Χθες ήταν μία όμορφη ημέραβ€¦ Όχι τόσο λόγω καιρικών συνθηκών αλλά έγινε γνωστή μία δράση που αξίζει δεκάδες αναφορών. _Αψογη συνεργασία Λιμεναρχείου Νάξου με το Νοσοκομείο_ ώστε να μεταφερθούν τρεις γιατροί από τη Νάξο σε ιστιοφόρο που βρίσκονταν ανάμεσα σε Νάξο β€“ Ηρακλειά και Αυστραλή επιβάτης είχε υποστεί αλλεργικό σοκ. Κίνηση που λειτούργησε καταλυτικά ώστε η κοπέλα (νοσηλεύτρια στο επάγγελμα) να βρίσκεται σήμερα εκτός κινδύνου στο νοσοκομείο Νάξου. Και όλοι γνωρίζουν τι εστί «αλλεργικό σοκ» και οι συνέπειές του.
Σήμερα, έρχεται μία είδηση από την Ιο που μας προβληματίζει ιδιαίτερα. Όπως πληροφορηθήκαμε σε επικοινωνία που είχαμε με τον Δημήτρη Ρόλλα (Πρόεδρος της Διοικούσας Επιτροπής του Κέντρου Υγείας Ιου) το πρωί στις 7.30 βρίσκονταν στο λιμάνι ασθενοφόρο του Κέντρου Υγείας με 20χρονο ασθενή, ο οποίος είχε κρανιοεγκεφαλικές κακώσεις και έπρεπε να μεταφερθεί στο Νοσοκομείο της Σαντορίνηςβ€¦
Με βάση την πληροφόρηση υπήρχε ενημέρωση του θαλάμου επιχειρήσεων του ΕΚΑΒ και στις 7.30 ήταν προγραμματισμένη αναχώρηση του ταχύπλοου β€SEA JET 2β€ για την Σαντορίνη, κάτι που μεταφράζεται σε περίπου 30 λεπτά ταξιδιού προς το γειτονικό νησί και άμεσα μεταφορά του στη συνέχεια στο νοσοκομείοβ€¦
Κι όμως, ο πλοίαρχος δεν παρέλαβε τον ασθενή. Απλά αναχώρησε.. Και όπως ήταν λογικό η έκπληξη ήταν μεγάλη και οι άνθρωποι του Κέντρου Υγείας Ιου προχώρησαν εκ νέου σε έκκληση μέσω του Θαλάμου Επιχειρήσεων του ΕΚΑΒ ώστε να βρεθεί λύση. Και επιλέχθηκε το ιδιωτικό σκάφος από τη Νάξο. Το οποίο βρέθηκε στην Ιο με καθυστέρηση (λογικό βέβαια) τριών ωρών και αυτή τη στιγμή (λίγο πριν τις 11) είναι καθοδόν προς τη Σαντορίνη.
Παράλληλα, όπως ενημερωθήκαμε κατατέθηκε και μήνυση στο Λιμεναρχείο Ιου κατά του πλοιάρχου του ταχύπλοου SEA JET 2 για να υπάρξει τουλάχιστον μία απάντηση στην .. αδυναμία παραλαβής του ασθενή.
Όπως καταλαβαίνετε είναι στιγμές που λειτουργεί άψογα ο κρατικός μηχανισμός αλλά οι ιδιώτες δείχνουν ένα διαφορετικό πρόσωπο.. .Κρίμα και βέβαια ευχόμαστε αυτή η καθυστέρηση να μην στοιχίσει στον 20χρονο ασθενή
ΠΗΓΗnaxospress.gr



*Κράτα το*

Κοινή χρήση

----------


## pantelis2009

Στη σύλληψη του Πλοιάρχου του Ε/Γ- Τ/Χ πλοίου “ ΣΗ ΤΖΕΤ 2” Ν.Π. 10571 προέβησαν, μεσημβρινές ώρες σήμερα, στελέχη του Α' Λιμενικού Τμήματος του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά, για παράβαση του άρθρου 307 Π.Κ. 
Ειδικότερα, το ανωτέρω πλοίο απέπλευσε, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, από λιμένα Ίου προς λιμένα Θήρας στο πλαίσιο προγραμματισμένου του δρομολογίου, παρά τις εντολές της Λιμενικής Αρχής Ίου για ολιγόλεπτη καθυστέρηση αναχώρησης του πλοίου, προκειμένου να διακομισθεί ασθενής στον επόμενο λιμένα κατάπλου.
Προανάκριση διενεργείται από το Λιμεναρχείο Ίου, ενώ ο Πλοίαρχος αφού απολογήθηκε, αφέθηκε ελεύθερος κατόπιν προφορικής εντολής του αρμόδιου Εισαγγελέα.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## rafina-lines

Εντάξει όλα αυτά, είδηση είναι αυτή, σωστά, αλλά εμένα μου κάνει εντύπωση, γιατί πάντα να ακούμε τη μία πλευρά του γεγονότος?? Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ακούσαμε ένα σωρό φορές ότι ο πλοίαρχος δεν πήρε τον ασθενή, ότι απέπλευσε για Σαντορίνη, κλπ, κλπ, κλπ. Ούτε μία φορά όμως δεν ακούσαμε τι απάντησε ο πλοίαρχος. Και μάλιστα αφού πλέον κατέθεσε και απολογία, τι είπε στην απολογία του?? Αυτό δεν το μάθαμε και δε νομίζω να το μάθουμε και στο μέλλον... Όταν υπάρχει ένα γεγονός καλό είναι να ακούμε και τις δύο πλευρές, όχι μόνο τη μία όπως έχει επικρατήσει να γίνεται. Έτσι θα βγάζουμε ασφαλή συμπεράσματα. Γιατί ναι μεν έγινε κάτι άσχημο, οκ, αλλά μπορεί ο μεσολάβησε κάτι που δεν ξέρουμε, κι αυτό στάνταρ ο πλοίαρχος μπορεί να το ξέρει, μπορεί δλδ να υπήρχε κάποιος λόγος που επέλεξε να αποπλεύσει και να μην περιμένει τον ασθενή, όχι απλά γιατί έτσι του κάπνισε. Πιστεύω αυτός είναι ο σωστός τρόπος ενημέρωσης του κοινού, αλλά απ'ότι έχω παρατηρήσει στις ειδήσεις, αυτό σπάνια γίνεται...

----------


## rafina-lines

Μάλλον ήρθε μια απάντηση από την άλλη πλευρά. Ευτυχώς! Ίσως ήμουν λίγο αυστηρός πριν... Λέτε??  :Smile: 

https://cyclades24.gr/2018/07/seajet...os-eksigiseis/

 :Smile:

----------


## express adonis

Το ταχυπλοο σημερα μηπως τ κρατησαν με απαγορευτικο αποπλου στν σαντορινη λογω καιρου η ειναι προγραμματισμενο δρομολογιο;;ειμαι απο κινητο και δεν μου ανοιγει τα δρομολογια...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Seajet 2 έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο ¶τλας.

----------


## Amorgos66

...πρωτο δρομολογιο σημερα για τη
νεα σεζον...
Καλα ταξιδια κ με οσο το δυνατον
λιγοτερες βλαβες...
IMG_20190316_105458_916.jpg

----------


## leo85

Πρωινή αναχώρηση του Sea Jet 2 από τον Πειραιά.

SEA-JET-2-18-4-2019-.jpg 

18-4-2019.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Σύλληψη του Πλοιάρχου του SEAJET 2*Στη σύλληψη του Πλοιάρχου του Ε/Γ-Τ/Χ ΣΗ ΤΖΕΤ 2, Ν.Π.10571 προέβησαν, μεσημβρινές ώρες σήμερα, τα στελέχη της Λιμενικής Αρχής Μήλου, με τον κατάπλου του στο λιμένα προερχόμενο από Σίφνο (πλήρες δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς – Σίφνος – Μήλος – Φολέγανδρος – Ίος – Θήρα).
Συγκεκριμένα, κατά τη διάρκεια καταμέτρησης στο λιμένα Σίφνου, διαπιστώθηκε ότι ο ανωτέρω ως Πλοίαρχος μετέφερε τριακόσιους ενενήντα δύο (392) επιβάτες, αντί του μέγιστου επιτρεπομένου αριθμού των τριακοσίων ογδόντα πέντε (385), σύμφωνα με το Πιστοποιητικό Ασφάλειας του εν λόγω πλοίου. Στη συνέχεια, αφού είχε αποπλεύσει (την 10:40 αντί της προγραμματισμένης 09:20), δεν υπάκουσε στις επανειλημμένες κλήσεις για άμεσο επανακατάπλου, και συνέχισε το προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιό του για λιμένα Μήλου.
Με τον κατάπλου του στο λιμένα Μήλου, ο ως άνω Πλοίαρχος συνελήφθη από στελέχη της οικείας Λιμενικής Αρχής, ενώ το ΣΗ ΤΖΕΤ 2 κατόπιν αλλαγής Πλοιαρχίας απέπλευσε προς συνέχιση του δρομολογίου του (την 12:55 αντί της προγραμματισμένης 10:05). Προανάκριση διενεργείται από το Λιμενικό Σταθμό Σίφνου.

----------


## express adonis

Ποσους επιβατες παιρνει συνολο το σι τζετ 2??χειμωνα καλοκαιρι αλλαζει και ο αριθμος επιβατων στα ταχυπλοα??

----------


## ancd

Ξέρουμε τι έγινε και το *SEA JET 2* βρίσκεται εκτάκτως στο *Πέραμα?* Εχθές ταξιδεύε με χαμηλές ταχύτητες όλη μέρα στο *Αιγαίο!* 
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο τον Απρίλη στο Πέραμα, έτοιμο να ξεκινήσει την σεζόν του.
20191008_104211.jpg20191008_104121.jpg
*Πέραμα 09/04/2019.*

----------


## Amorgos66

...πρώτο δρομολόγιο έχει ορισθεί το Σάββατο 14/3
από Πειραιά για Τήνο , Μύκονο, Νάξο,Θήρα...
Για να δούμε...

----------


## threshtox

Πρέπει να το τορπιλισαν μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

IMG_20211121_112514.jpg

----------

